# glue side skirts?



## vdubaUdriver (Aug 4, 2004)

so basically my factory skirts are starting to come apart. Along the doorsill they come together and down along the side. This is starting to come apart and I glued part of it because it came up, making it impossible to open the door without pushing on the side skirt. But its really hard to glue it because you cant clamp it. This happened to anyone or anyone have an idea for me to fix this?


----------

